# Iros o idos?



## pepito grillo el amo

Hola!
Acabo de leer la palabra " idos" usada como 2a persona del imperativo, verbo ir. He mirado también en internet,parece que sí que se usa,
Como mandando a dos personas que se vayan .
siempre había pensado que se decía Iros! pero al parecer no es así.. 
Alguien sabe que forma es más apropiada?
Gracias


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Siempre ha sido idos, aunque se oye mucho decir iros. Del DPD:

*ir(se)*. *1. *‘Moverse de un lugar hacia otro’. Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→ apéndice 1, n.º 37). *Las formas de imperativo propias de este verbo son ve (tú) e id (vosotros) y, para los usos pronominales, vete (tú) e idos (vosotros): «¡Callaos los dos, callaos, y cuanto antes idos a la viña a hacer lo vuestro!» (Melcón Catalina [Esp. 1995]). Debe evitarse, para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar ves y, para el imperativo plural, el uso del infinitivo *_*iros* _y el de la forma arcaica

Saludos


----------



## shaman0

Osea que si dijera:
-Ve al campo a por las lechugas
o
-Iros a freir puñetas
estaría cometiendo errores gramaticales?
Debería ser : vete al campo,idos a freir puñetas?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

- Ve al campo... (Correcto para la 2ª persona singular)
- Iros a.. (Incorrecto). Lo correcto es idos para la 2ª persona plural.

Saludos


----------



## _SantiWR_

pepito grillo el amo said:


> Hola!
> Acabo de leer la palabra " idos" usada como 2a persona del imperativo, verbo ir. He mirado también en internet,parece que sí que se usa,
> Como mandando a dos personas que se vayan .
> siempre había pensado que se decía Iros! pero al parecer no es así..
> Alguien sabe que forma es más apropiada?
> Gracias



Yo creo que lo que es decirse sólo se dice "iros", o incluso "irse" en algunas  zonas, otra cosa es que no sea lo normativo. Escrito es otra historia y debería ser siempre idos.


Santiago.


----------



## Jonno

shaman0 said:


> Osea que si dijera:
> *-Ve al campo a por las lechugas
> *o
> -Iros a freir puñetas
> estaría cometiendo errores gramaticales?
> Debería ser : vete al campo,idos a freir puñetas?



Lo que dice el Panhispánico que no es correcto es "ve*s*". Se usa en la zona de Cataluña, quizás por influencia del idioma catalán. "Ve" o "vete" son formas correctas.


----------



## Birke

He de reconocer que no he dicho ni escrito en toda mi vida eso de "idos". Es que me imagino diciéndolo y ya me veo metida en una comedia de Lope de Vega, contestando en verso a un galán que me pretende!

En serio, llevo toda mi vida dando rodeos y usando perífrasis con tal de evitar esos imperativos con -d-.

Otra cosa es cuando no la llevan, entonces grito ¡callaos! sin vacilar.


----------



## Peterdg

Birke said:


> En serio, llevo toda mi vida dando rodeos y usando perífrasis con tal de evitar esos imperativos con -d-.


No te habrá costado mucho para evitar esto, supongo. 

Sólo hay un (1) verbo que no pierde la "d" antes del enclítico "os" en el imperativo y es el verbo "irse".


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Pongo como anécdota. 
En un pequeño pueblo de la región de Murcia (España) es normal oir a la gente mayor, cuando quieren que los ninos se vayan de un lugar, decir :
Zagales/Zagalicos correverse de ahí con el sentido de "idos".

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

¡Qué gracioso este "correverse"! Supongo que la palabra tiene el mismo origen que "correveidile", palabra que también me gusta mucho.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Peterdg said:


> ¡Qué gracioso este "correverse"! Supongo que la palabra tiene el mismo origen que "correveidile", palabra que también me gusta mucho.


 No he logrado saber si se escribe junto o separado  ya que lo dicen muy rápido.
Otra curiosidad un tío de mi mujer, ella era de ese pueblo, decía "vide" por vi. Empleaba el término arcaico del verbo ver.

Saludos


----------



## shaman0

Bueno,como dicen en inglés,keep it simple.Mejor no liarnos la cabeza con términos arcaicos!  
Ya no tengo duda, se dice idos. Quien diga iros estará cometiendo un error gramatical y la gente pensará que es algo inculto.(Aunque dudo que la mayoría de la gente lo sepa!)


----------



## Ibermanolo

Jonno said:


> Lo que dice el Panhispánico que no es correcto es "ve*s*". Se usa en la zona de Cataluña, quizás por influencia del idioma catalán. "Ve" o "vete" son formas correctas.


 
Pues por aquí el "veste" también está bastante extendido y no creo que sea por la influencia del catalán 



Birke said:


> He de reconocer que no he dicho ni escrito en toda mi vida eso de "idos".


 
No te preocupes, creo que hay 44 millones de españoles en tu misma situación. Si se lo hubiera oído decir a alguien (cosa que no ha sucedido) pensaría inmediatamente que es un pedante (o que está bromeando).


----------



## Kaxgufen

Bueno, aquí en La Plata (Argentina) una compañera de trabajo de la zona de la Mesopotamia, me dijo muy suelta de cuerpo: _Si querés irte, ite_. 
Lo normal para nosotros sería "andate". Tenemos un reservorio de arcaísmos, por acá.


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

Ibermanolo said:


> No te preocupes, creo que hay 44 millones de españoles en tu misma situación. Si se lo hubiera oído decir a alguien (cosa que no ha sucedido) pensaría inmediatamente que es un pedante (o que está bromeando).


 
Coincido. Por supuesto que es incorrecto y que por escrito no debería ponerse, pero el uso está más que extendido y no se utiliza en la lengua hablada. Cuando incluso al "hablante culto" le da vergüenza usarlo, quizá la RAE debe plantearse empezar a admitirlo.


----------



## Bloodsun

Kaxgufen said:


> Bueno, aquí en La Plata (Argentina) una compañera de trabajo de la zona de la Mesopotamia, me dijo muy suelta de cuerpo: _Si querés irte, ite_.
> Lo normal para nosotros sería "andate". Tenemos un reservorio de arcaísmos, por acá.



¡Sí! Yo también lo he oído. Si querés irte, ite. 

Tal como decís, lo normal para nosotros es *andate* (2da persona singular) y *váyanse* (2da persona plural).

Y la verdad es que, si por alguna razón me hubiese visto en necesidad de usar el legítimo imperativo de la segunda persona del plural, probablemente habría dicho "iros". Es bueno saber que lo correcto es "idos", con lo crucial que es esta información...


Saludos-


----------



## Kaxgufen

Dos cosas Bloodsun:
una que la palabra me recordó inmediatamente mi pasado de monaguillo y las palabras finales del cura en la misa en latín: Ite, misa est. 
Hoy hubiéramos dicho: Váyanse, esto ya fué.
Otra que podría reducirse aún más el verbo, quitándole lo reflejo: 
     Querés ir, í. 
La pucha, que por acá se conserva el idioma, no?
Saludos, JMV


----------



## rubensanfe

Jonno said:


> Lo que dice el Panhispánico que no es correcto es "ve*s*". Se usa en la zona de Cataluña, quizás por influencia del idioma catalán. "Ve" o "vete" son formas correctas.



En efecto, en Cataluña se comete muy a menudo este error en español con el imperativo para la 2.ª persona del singular del verbo Ver ("ves", en lugar de "ve"). 

El motivo es la influencia de la forma correcta en catalán ("vés").


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Iros *es tan tradicional como *idos*. Ambos usos ya son latinos: _infinitivo yusivo_ o de mandato y forma del _presente de imperativo_ respectivamente.
Curiosamente la única forma del habla, *iros*, ha sido proscrita por la gramática académica y en cambio se fuerza un arcaísmo, idos, ya hace mucho ausente de la lengua oral, como única forma normativa.
Los infinitivos de mandato son hoy tan usados (o más) como los presentes de imperativo en la lengua de comunicación oral. Aunque no los uso en la lengua escrita, sí me los permito en su reflejo oral, la lengua culta o estándar que usamos en el mundo académico. *Idos *suena falso y forzado.


----------



## Aviador

Disculpa, Xiao, que meta la cuchara en esta discusión que incumbe más a los españoles, pero lo que me parece a mí desde la distancia es que los hablantes que usan _iros_ no tienen en realidad consciencia de que están usando el infinitivo en lugar del imperativo, lo usan porque creen que es la forma propia del imperativo. Lo demuestra lo que pone pepito grillo el amo en la intervención con que abre este hilo: "..._siempre había pensado que se decía Iros! pero al parecer no es así_..."
Algo semejante sucede en el castellano de esta parte de América, en el que, en lugar del imperativo propio del verbo _ir_, _vete_, se usa el del verbo _andar_, _ándate_. Los hablantes no son conscientes de se trata de dos verbos distintos, simplemente usan ese imperativo. Me parece que Kaxgufen lo confiesa implícitamente en su intervención:


Kaxgufen said:


> Bueno, aquí en La Plata (Argentina) una compañera de trabajo de la zona de la Mesopotamia, me dijo muy suelta de cuerpo: _Si querés irte, ite_.
> Lo normal para nosotros sería "andate". Tenemos un reservorio de arcaísmos, por acá.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola forenses:
Como ya ha indicado *Peterdg* en #8, el único verbo que queda que no pierde la «*-d*» final en la formación de la segunda persona del plural del modo imperativo, es el verbo «*irse*» que nos da como resultado el inusitado «*idos*», y que deseo hacer constar aquí y ahora, que jamás he utilizado ni utilizaré. En cuanto a los que prefieren la formación de este imperativo acudiendo al socorrido «*infinitivo+os*» y cuyo alumbramiento es «*iros*»,y que quede también constancia de mi rechazo.
Entonces —se preguntará alguno—, ¿cómo te las arreglas para expresar este mandato: *¡Idos de aquí inmediatamente!*? Y yo le respondo: Como toda mi vida he hecho y me han enseñado; con un simple *«¡Marchaos de aquí inmediatamente!»*. Solución parecida han encontrado en Argentina con su *¡Andate [o váyanse] de aquí inmediatamente!*, como han reportado *Bloodsun* #17 y *Kaxgufen* #15 y #18.
Cuán sencillo sería aplicar la norma general al verbo «*irse*» haciéndole perder la «*-d*» final, que nos daría un muy apropiado «*íos*», que suena muchísimo mejor y fácil que el malhadado «*idos*». *¡Íos de aquí inmediatamente!* Me resulta aun más gramatical sabiendo que nuestros clásicos ya lo utilizaron.
Casos parecidos con los que nadie tiene dudas ni encuentra reparos:
*Oír = ¡Oíos cómo insultáis a nuestros hijos!
Asir = ¡Asíos a la maroma para salir!
Unir = ¡Uníos al grupo, no os separeis!
Huir = ¡Huíos de aquellos que os pueden dañar el alma!
Venir = ¡Veníos al monte!
Sentir = ¡Sentíos como en casa!* 
Un saludo.


----------



## Gabriel

Jonno said:


> Lo que dice el Panhispánico que no es correcto es "ve*s*".


Lo que dice el DPD de "ves", también lo dice de "iros".


> Debe evitarse, para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar ves y, para el imperativo plural, el uso del infinitivo iros


----------



## chileno

Si acaso, para mí estaría correcto "Iros (vos) = ándate"   "Idos" = como que (ellos) ya se fueron, que no están ya más aquí o en algún otro lugar.

O estoy muy mal?


----------



## Gabriel

Es que "idos" (id vosotros) e "idos" (adjetivo masculino plural derivado del participio de ir) son homónimos.

"Vosotros, idos de aquí ahora mismo".
"Juan no se puede enfocar en nada, está ido. Y Pedro también. Los dos están idos."


----------



## S.V.

A ver si hay alguien de Salamanca? que nos diga si por allá dirían _hedos_, _heos_, o _heros_, también. A falta de otros verbos con una sola vocal.


----------



## cacctusw

Hola. Yo tenía muy claro que "idos" era la forma correcta, aunque jamás lo he utilizado hablando. Y aquí surge mi pregunta, estoy escribiendo un diálogo (en una novela juvenil) en que una chica envía a sus amigos a algún sitio malsonante. ¿No sería más apropiado ponerlo en un lenguaje que el persona usaría, es decir "iros"?
Gracias.


----------



## chileno

Parece que lo correcto is "idos".


----------



## Julvenzor

cacctusw said:


> Hola. Yo tenía muy claro que "idos" era la forma correcta, aunque jamás lo he utilizado hablando. Y aquí surge mi pregunta, estoy escribiendo un diálogo (en una novela juvenil) en que una chica envía a sus amigos a algún sitio malsonante. ¿No sería más apropiado ponerlo en un lenguaje que el persona usaría, es decir "iros"?
> Gracias.




Como escritor, la decisión es suya. Eso sí, deberá ir en cursiva.
Por mi parte, a lo largo del desarrollo de mi obra me planteé en numerosoas ocasiones si aprovechar los rasgos regionales del protagonista para establecer así un modelo exclusivo en el personaje, un marco diferenciador. Finalmente, me decanté por obviar estos detallitos en pro una mejor inteligibilidad para los lectores. Yo evitaría en sumo grado esos vulgarimos. Le recomiendo o bien escribirlo con realmente es (y que cada uno pronuncie como sea) o buscar un sustituto. Una anécdota: he notado que en películas tipo Disney los dobladores tienden a seguir manteniendo la forma no pronominal "id" incluso cuando pega un "idos".

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## rubensanfe

Jonno said:


> Lo que dice el Panhispánico que no es correcto es "ve*s*". Se usa en la zona de Cataluña, quizás por influencia del idioma catalán. "Ve" o "vete" son formas correctas.



Efectivamente, al menos en Cataluña, el uso incorrecto castellano de "ve*s*" como 2.ª p. Sing. del Imperativo del verbo "ir" viene influenciado por su forma equivalente en catalán ("_vés_").


----------



## jptorrente

A propósito del tema, lo que sigue fue de antología:
*
Lola Flores estalla en la boda de Lolita: "¡Si me queréis, irse!" *
25 ago 1983
Crónica de la accidentada boda de Lolita en Marbella, donde Lola Flores pronunció su famosa frase "¡Si me queréis, irse!".


----------



## rubensanfe

jptorrente said:


> A propósito del tema, lo que sigue fue de antología:
> *
> Lola Flores estalla en la boda de Lolita: "¡Si me queréis, irse!" *
> 25 ago 1983
> Crónica de la accidentada boda de Lolita en Marbella, donde Lola Flores pronunció su famosa frase "¡Si me queréis, irse!".






...y una variante detectado en la sierra jienense: "Irsus"


----------



## Freyre

Hola a todos. Enseñando español a un extrajero me entro la duda ¿idos? ¿iros?. Que bien lo habeis explicado entre todos. Me he acordado de  mi abuela manchega que decía "veros". Nos despedía:"veros con Dios". No creais que mi abuela era inculta. A menudo me acuerdo que ella leía a Santa Teresa y a San Agustín. Y todos los días el periódico "Ya" que comentaba con mi abuelo: este "Eisenover" ...  (pronunciado así).

Un cordial saludo


----------



## LolaNoviembre

La forma correcta recogida en la R.A.E. es "Id".
Ej: Id vosotros, yo luego os alcanzo.
En el caso del pronominal, la forma correcta es "Iros".
Ej: Iros de aquí.
Lo que recoge la R.A.E. es que "Idos" es una "expresión coloquial usada" para el imperativo de "Ir", no que sea la forma correcta.
Y en el caso del verbo contrario, es decir "Venir", las formas correctas son: "Venid" o "Venid vosotros". Ni "venios", ni "veniros" es correcto.


----------



## Xiscomx

Bienvenida al foro de los forenses intrépidos, recién y ya estimada _*Lola*_:

Perdona que te haga estas dos preguntas: ¿Has leído los 33 aportes que te anteceden? ¿Te has asabentado que nos estamos 'despellejando' por el uso del imperativo del verbo _*irse*_ y no del verbo _*ir*_?


----------



## soplamocos

LolaNoviembre said:


> En el caso del pronominal, la forma correcta es "Iros".
> Ej: Iros de aquí.
> Lo que recoge la R.A.E. es que "Idos" es una "expresión coloquial usada" para el imperativo de "Ir", no que sea la forma correcta.



No.
La RAE dice en 4.13i:
"En el español clásico se usó también la forma *íos* como imperativo plural de irse, pero hoy resulta arcaica. Por otra parte, está sumamente extendida en la lengua coloquial de España la variante *iros* (...) la forma *idos* constituye una excepción en el sistema verbal español, ya que es el único caso en que *se mantiene* el segmento *-d* *ante* el pronombre enclítico *os*, lo que puede atribuirse al escaso cuerpo fónico a que queda reducida la forma -íos. El predominio de la forma iros en la lengua oral es el resultado de un proceso de rotacismo. Pude verse influido por...


----------



## Aviador

LolaNoviembre said:


> ... En el caso del pronominal, la forma correcta es "Iros".
> Ej: Iros de aquí.
> Lo que recoge la R.A.E. es que "Idos" es una "expresión coloquial usada" para el imperativo de "Ir", no que sea la forma correcta...


Me sumo al "*no*" de soplamocos.
La forma correcta del imperativo de _irse_ para la segunda persona plural es _*idos*_: _*id *_+_* os*_. Por ejemplo, _Idos, ya es tarde_.
_*Iros*_ es la forma *infinitiva*: *ir* + *os*. Por ejemplo, _Debéis iros, ya es tarde_. Con _tú_ sería _Debes irte, ya es tarde_. Con _ustedes_ sería _Deben irse, ya es tarde._


----------



## LolaNoviembre

Lo dice el diccionario de la R.A.E. y lo podeis comprobar en el siguiente enlace:

http://dle.rae.es/?id=M5ucdgy

Al final del todo indica que, "idos" es una "expresión coloquial usada". Donde "coloquial" es la clave, y que NO quiere decir que sea la forma correcta.
Si buscais "idos" en el buscador de la R.A.E., podreis comprobar que las tres opciones que indican son:

1. ido, da: Dicho de una persona: Que está falta de juicio.
2. idos: idus (En el antiguo cómputo romano y en el eclesiástico, el día 15 de marzo, mayo, julio y octubre, y el 13 de los demás meses.).
3. ir: vete, o idos, en hora mala, o noramala (exprs. coloqs. U. para despedir a una o varias personas con enfado o disgusto.).

Otra cosa, verbo intransitivo "Ir", es correcto. Verbo intransitivo "Irse", no existe, tremendamente incorrecto. Y para quien quiera conjugar el verbo "Ir", simplemente tiene que presionar el botón azúl que aparece en el enlace, donde dice "conjugar".

Para cualquier consulta en el diccionario de la R.A.E.:

Solicitud rechazada


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No, creo que no terminamos de entendernos: que sea coloquial lo que no quiere decir es que sea incorrecto. Y claro que no existe el verbo intransitivo "Irse", lo que existe es el uso *pronominal* del verbo "Ir": 1. intr. Moverse de un lugar hacia otro apartado de la persona que habla. *U. t. c. prnl. *Y, como es lógico, la conjugación a la que remites lo hace del verbo "normal" y, por lo tanto, tampoco contempla el uso pronominal; y en el imperativo tenemos que solo dice:

tú / vos                      ve / andá
usted                          vaya
vosotros, vosotras      id
ustedes                       vayan

¿Qué pasa, entonces, que también es incorrecto decirle a alguien _Ve*te*_? ¿O _váya*se* usted a la..._ (como diría Cela)? Pues es lo mismo que con la forma de imperativo para el _vosotros, vosotras_: a la forma _Id_ se le añade el pronombre correspondiente _os_... Lo que jamás puede ser correcto es coger un infinitivo y añadirle el pronombre: _Marcharos* de aquí, Preocuparos * de vuestras cosas,...
_
Por cierto, de la RAE, a la que tanta fe le tienes:

*ir(se)*. *1.* ‘Moverse de un lugar hacia otro’. Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→ apéndice 1, n.º 37). Las formas de imperativo propias de este verbo son _ve_ (tú) e _id_ (vosotros) y, *para los usos pronominales, vete* (tú) e* idos* (vosotros): _«¡Callaos los dos, callaos, y cuanto antes idos a la viña a hacer lo vuestro!»_ (Melcón _Catalina_ [Esp. 1995]). Debe evitarse, para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar _ves_ y, para el imperativo plural, el uso del infinitivo _iros_ y el de la forma arcaica _íos:_ _«Ves al cuarto de baño»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 4.5.94); _«Niños, iros a jugar»_ (Cabal _Fuiste_ [Esp. 1979]). El imperativo de _ir_ carece de forma propia de voseo y en su lugar se usa el imperativo de _andar, andá_ o _andate_ (vos): _«Andá a buscar la máquina»_ (Rovner _Foto_ [Arg. 1977]); _«Andate y dejanos solos. Estoy hablando con tu hermana»_ (Viñas _Maniobras_ [Arg. 1985]). También el imperativo no voseante de _andar_ sustituye, a menudo, al de _ir_ en algunas zonas: _«Ándate al cine o lee un rato»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]). Las formas del pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo _fui_ y _fue_ son monosílabas y, por lo tanto, deben escribirse sin tilde (→ tilde2, 1.2). La primera persona del singular del presente de indicativo (_voy_), cuando va seguida de un pronombre clítico —algo frecuente en la lengua antigua y que hoy se da a veces con intención arcaizante (→ pronombres personales átonos, 3a)—, mantiene la grafía _y_ en interior de palabra, aunque represente un sonido vocálico (→ i, 5c): _«¡Vete, vete fuera, culebrón de hijo, y voyme yo también a pedir consejo al cielo!»_(SchsSinisterra _Retablo_ [Esp. 1985]).

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

LolaNoviembre, te equivocas en tu interpretación del DLE. Lo que marca como coloquial es la EXPRESIÓN "idos en hora mala", no el verbo.

vete, o idos, en hora mala, o noramala

1. exprs. coloqs. U. para despedir a una o varias personas con enfado o disgusto.

Por otro lado, los verbos conjugados NO aparecen como entrada en el diccionario. Por eso no encuentras "idos", pero eso no quiere decir que sea incorrecto. Si vas al conjugador de la propia página que enlazas verás que el imperativo es ID y no IR.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola Lola:

Disculpa de nuevo, pero todo lo que te están detallando los compañeros ya está explicitado desde #2, si te hubieras molestado en leer todos lo hilos, como te he sugerido, todo esto se hubiera podido evitar.
Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## Peterdg

Miguel On Ojj said:


> *Debe evitarse*, para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar _ves_ y, para el imperativo plural, *el uso del infinitivo iros* y el de la forma arcaica _íos:_


Sólo lo añado para que Lola lo vea clara. 

Espero, Lola, que ahora te enteres de que "*debe evitarse,* para el imperativo plural,* el uso del infinitivo *_*iros*"_. Es decir: "idos" es correcto e "iros" no lo es.

PD. En el enlace que has proporcionado, no encuentro, por ninguna parte, que "idos" sería "coloquial".


----------



## Jonno

Peterdg said:


> PD. En el enlace que has proporcionado, no encuentro, por ninguna parte, que "idos" sería "coloquial".


Es que no lo dice en ninguna parte, más arriba he explicado de dónde viene su confusión


----------



## Aviador

En resumen, después de tantas explicaciones tan claras y contundentes, espero que haya quedado claro que el imperativo de segunda persona plural (vosotros) del verbo _ir_ en su forma pronominal (irse) es _*idos*_ y que _iros_ no es un imperativo, sino un infinitivo.


----------



## LolaNoviembre

Jonno said:


> LolaNoviembre, te equivocas en tu interpretación del DLE. Lo que marca como coloquial es la EXPRESIÓN "idos en hora mala", no el verbo.
> 
> vete, o idos, en hora mala, o noramala
> 
> 1. exprs. coloqs. U. para despedir a una o varias personas con enfado o disgusto.
> 
> Por otro lado, los verbos conjugados NO aparecen como entrada en el diccionario. Por eso no encuentras "idos", pero eso no quiere decir que sea incorrecto. Si vas al conjugador de la propia página que enlazas verás que el imperativo es ID y no IR.




Gracias Jonno, por responder de esa manera tan educada, aclaratoria y concisa. Realmente me has hecho ver que estaba equivocada en cuanto a la expresión coloquial. Pero he de decir que sigo teniendo una duda. Ya sé que los verbos conjugados no aparecen en el diccionario, de ahí que acceda al conjugador que proporciona la página. Y como bien dices, si voy al conjugador el imperativo es "Id", por lo que, ¿de dónde sale "Idos"?. ¿No debería emplearse unícamente "Id" y no "Iros" o "Idos"?. Lo mismo me ocurre en el caso del verbo "Marchar", el imperativo es "Marchad", pero no se dice "Marchados de aquí".


----------



## LolaNoviembre

Xiscomx said:


> Bienvenida al foro de los forenses intrépidos, recién y ya estimada _*Lola*_:
> 
> Perdona que te haga estas dos preguntas: ¿Has leído los 33 aportes que te anteceden? ¿Te has asabentado que nos estamos 'despellejando' por el uso del imperativo del verbo _*irse*_ y no del verbo _*ir*_?







Xiscomx said:


> Hola Lola:
> 
> Disculpa de nuevo, pero todo lo que te están detallando los compañeros ya está explicitado desde #2, si te hubieras molestado en leer todos lo hilos, como te he sugerido, todo esto se hubiera podido evitar.
> Saludos y buena suerte.




Yo lo leo todo. Otra cosa es que no quiera responder a tus mensajes si considero que no me aportan nada. Así que, date por perdonado, disculpado y respondido.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

LolaNoviembre said:


> ... si voy al conjugador el imperativo es "Id", por lo que, ¿de dónde sale "Idos"?. ¿No debería emplearse únicamente "Id" y no "Iros" o "Idos"?. Lo mismo me ocurre en el caso del verbo "Marchar", el imperativo es "Marchad", pero no se dice "Marchados de aquí".


Hola.

Lo que ocurre con todos los demás imperativos en su forma plural es que se pierde la _-d_ final y se añade la desinencia de 2ª persona del plural _-os_. Y antiguamente parece que también pasaba eso con _Ir_ (de hecho, en lo que copié del DPD se decía: "Debe evitarse, para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar _ves_ y, *para el imperativo plural*, el uso del infinitivo _iros_ y el de *la forma arcaica íos*). Supongo que, al dejar la raíz del verbo tan cortita (una simple _i_), a la que se añadía _-os,_ se mantuvo por razones de eufonía la _-d_ que se quita en todos los demás casos (Marchad = marchaos; Amad = amaos, Partid = partíos, etc.).

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

LolaNoviembre said:


> ... sigo teniendo una duda […] ¿de dónde sale "Idos"?. ¿No debería emplearse unícamente "Id" y no "Iros" o "Idos"?. Lo mismo me ocurre en el caso del verbo "Marchar", el imperativo es "Marchad", pero no se dice "Marchados de aquí".


Lola, muchos verbos tienen una forma *pronominal* en la que se agrega al verbo un pronombre (por eso _pronominal_) que concuerda con el sujeto. Cuando buscas un verbo en un diccionario como el de la RAE, normalmente aparece sólo la forma *no pronominal* y luego, en la definición, las acepciones de los usos pronominales de ese verbo aparecen marcadas con la abreviatura prnl. o con la advertencia U. t. c. prnl. (usado también como pronominal).
Muchas veces, la forma pronominal tiene un significado diferente del de la forma no pronominal, por ejemplo, la del verbo _quedar_. No es lo mismo _María y Luisa quedaron para beber un café_ que _María y Luisa se quedaron para beber un café_.
Si buscas _quedarse_, tal cual, en el diccionario de la RAE, verás que no aparece y la búsqueda sólo te remite a la forma no pronominal _quedar_. Sin embargo, si miras las acepciones, verás que a partir de la la número 10 aparece la marca prnl. Eso significa que al verbo debes agregarle un pronombre átono que concuerde con el sujeto de la oración. Por lo tanto, si quieres decir que María y Luisa permanecieron en cierto lugar para beber un café, a la conjugación de _quedar_ que aparece en la tabla de conjugaciones de ese verbo en el diccionario, debes agregar el pronombre _se_ que corresponde a la tercera persona plural (ellas):_ María y Luisa *se* *quedaron* para beber un ca_fé.
Lo mismo, en el caso del imperativo de segunda persona plural, debes agregar el pronombre átono _*os*_ que corresponde a esa persona gramatical: _*Quedaos* para beber un café, no os vayáis todavía_. En el caso de los imperativos afirmativos, ese pronombre va después del verbo y unido a él: _queda(d) + os_ = _quedaos. _Como ya explicó Miguel On Ojj, todos los verbos, excepto _ir_, pierden la _d_ final en los imperativos de segunda persona plural. En el caso de los imperativos negativos (subjuntivos exhortativos), el pronombre va antes del verbo: _no *os vayáis* todavía.
_
El diccionario de la RAE, en la definición del verbo _ir_ que te preocupa, pone en la primera acepción:


> *1. *intr. Moverse de un lugar hacia otro apartado de la persona que habla. U. t. c. prnl.


Fíjate en la abreviatura U. t. c. prnl. (usado también como pronominal).


----------



## robin74

La RAE aceptará "Iros" como imperativo porque nadie dice "Idos"


----------



## chamyto

robin74 said:


> La RAE aceptará "Iros" como imperativo porque nadie dice "Idos"



Lo siguiente ya será aceptar como general el infinitivo como forma de imperativo. Tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## swift

chamyto said:


> Lo siguiente ya será aceptar como general el infinitivo como forma de imperativo. Tiempo al tiempo...


Acerca de este tema, hay varios hilos que se pueden encontrar buscando “infinitivo yusivo”.


----------

